# Acworth Georgia SOS



## smoooooove (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm in Acworth and need a place to ride. Roads are crazy where I am. I'll drive a bit if I need to. Any advice?


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

Look at www.southeasterncycling.com.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Look up some of the local clubs like NARC. Links are on my site that Speedi posted.

Plenty of good riding around Acworth. You are just riding on the wrong roads.....


----------



## bcart1991 (Mar 1, 2006)

Check out sorba.org's roadie section, stop by the LBS in the area and axe about group rides. I think Outspokin' is a shop located either in downtown Acworth or maybe Woodstock.


----------



## GTScott (Dec 6, 2007)

Check out the Outspokin rides:
http://www.outspokinbikes.com/site/Events/RoadRides/tabid/92/Default.aspx

Also, I am typically up for a ride (I am in Woodstock) if you want company!


----------



## padre1964 (Sep 30, 2007)

silver comet trail is where i ride


----------



## bcart1991 (Mar 1, 2006)

padre1964 said:


> silver comet trail is where i ride


Same here, but I'm a bit south in Douglasville.


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm on the east side of Atlanta and ride twards Social Circle, Good Hope, Covington. Good luck, you may as well drive an hour notheast and ride in the mtns.


----------

